# VIVO honey extractor modifications



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

good job, you might email vivo, so they can make some changes.


----------



## crocodilu911 (Apr 17, 2015)

Vince said:


> I made a video showing the modification I made to my VIVO extractor to make it sturdy enough to use.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kdhd5mnijj4
> 
> Vince


I returned mine for a full refund. I paid $250 for it, and it was not worth the money. I would rather spend an extra 200 on a Mann lake one and know it is reliable. mine broke at the axel so I had to rig it in order to finish extracting. I was hoping they would be better quality, but coming from china and for $250 , I should have known not to expect too much.


----------



## Vince (Jun 22, 2014)

I just looked at the Mann Lake 8/4 frame extractor and their picture looks very much like the VIVO extractor. 

Vince


----------



## crocodilu911 (Apr 17, 2015)

Looks like it or is like it, at least this is american made. I never heard any complaints about the mann lake stuff. I will give it a try, i just hate buying new stuff and have it brake after 4 frames.


----------



## Vince (Jun 22, 2014)

I don't see anywhere in the Mann Lake catalog that says where their extractors are made. I would prefer to buy USA made, but unfortunately, very few supply houses will say where their equipment is made.

Vince


----------



## crocodilu911 (Apr 17, 2015)

You ar right. It dies not say. Probably made in the same plant as vivo i will give them a try next time i need to extract. The vorst thing is, i will have to pay return shipping for it  
i would like to get a small uncapper, so it would go faster. I was looking at the sideliner but i do not know how good it is.


----------



## North Hadley (May 10, 2015)

Maxant extractors are made in Ayer Mass USA Check their website out


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

There are less than 3 companies that make their equipment in the USA.
Any guesses who they are?
Everything else overseas.
For educational purposes, here are links to the top 3 imported extractors found by various Beekeeping supply companies

http://lyson.be
http://www.legaitaly.com/en/
http://www.safnatura.com/eng/categorie-lista.asp?cat=extractors&qi=3f9606adc25ea2a240205769a9bd4718


----------



## DirtyLittleSecret (Sep 10, 2014)

Only Maxant and Dadant make actual "American Made" extractors. Was a MAJOR consideration for us when we stepped up to an extractor. Went with a Maxant and never looking back. 

Edit: have no financial relation with them. Just experienced incredible customer service, love they are made here in the states, love that they are part of the BS community, and can't beat the quality. Looked at the three Max linked to with bullheaded determination to buy a cheap model and that's exactly what they were. Spend the $ once and forget about it.


----------



## crocodilu911 (Apr 17, 2015)

MAXANT said:


> There are less than 3 companies that make their equipment in the USA.
> Any guesses who they are?
> Everything else overseas.
> For educational purposes, here are links to the top 3 imported extractors found by various Beekeeping supply companies
> ...


I have no problem with the European made stuff. better than most of the Chinese stuff the bee supply industry has been trying to feed us for the past 20 years. 

but, regardless of that, why Maxant is not making a 4/8 frame extractor???? that would be great for the hobby beekeeper. I do not want a 3 frame, or a 18 frame, I want a 4/8 frame . I have all of my hives with deep frames, I do not have supers, so I want something adapted to my operation. all I could buy and for a ok price was the VIVO extractor...I mean $250 delivered to my door. I am not asking Maxant for a cheap product, but I am sure you can make a nice 4/8 and maybe come up with a small uncapping device for us hobby beekeepers out there. 
something like this http://www.icko-apiculture.com/fr/machine-a-desoperculer-roll.html 

I would really like to try that uncapper


----------



## jjohnsind (Apr 24, 2014)

+1 on the VIVO. I've only got 2 hives and I wanted something cheap (and if it wasn't available, I'd probably be crushing and straining). Personally, I'm not caught up in the "gotta buy in the USA" (sure, if all things are equal). Origin is not an indication of quality or value (ie Apple computers are built in China). Every individual item needs to be evaluated for what it is. 

I didn't have an issue with the VIVO on sturdiness, if the frames are distributed by weight evenly. About the only modification I would consider is lengthening the legs so that a 5 gallon bucket would fit under the gate (I heard VIVO will be making this change on their next manufacturing run). Its a shame, they miscalculated and made the legs about an inch and a half too short. Looks like your wood base solves that problem too.


----------



## DirtyLittleSecret (Sep 10, 2014)

Gee, so the Maxant 3100 wouldn't do it for ya? Picky picky!
http://www.maxantindustries.com/extractors.html


----------



## jjohnsind (Apr 24, 2014)

2 frame radial extractor with legs extra for $350 + shipping, not bad, but versus 8 frame radial for $240 delivered (and it works). Remember, I only have 2 hives (just one when I decided to try the VIVO) and don't plan on having any more. If I'm wrong and get into this hobby a little more, I figured I could always sell the VIVO and get a nice powered one; I just needed something cheap but effective for the scale I'm currently at. I don't mind buying nice stuff (I actually prefer to), but I also don't buy a Rolls Royce to drive a block every day.

I like the upgradability of the Maxant, but its probably still cheaper to buy cheap at first, sell off, then buy the better one later (I realize this isn't always the case with everything, but I think it is in this). If their upgrading paths weren't so pricey, it'd be a no brainer.


----------



## rolftonbees (Jul 10, 2014)

i bought a 9 frame at brushy mt. it is an saf natura. nice and sturdy. the fit and finish is also good. was planning to get to 10 hives, but a good deal on the extractor diverted 400.00 of my bee budget, so i have 7 hives and 8 if a split goes well.


----------



## mibeek (May 10, 2015)

I just got one of these and it does fine for the hobbyist (I have two hives and no access to an extractor) While the quality may not compare with other manufacturers, for $170 including shipping on Amazon you cannot beat it.


----------

